# My Incandesent lights - Surefire 6P Classic, 6P Original, 6Z, Z2 & Maglite AA



## konifans (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi everyone:wave: this is my first post and I would like to share some photos of my Surefire and Maglite collection.










Surefire 6P Classic


















































Surefire 6P Original






















Surefire 6Z































































Surefire Z2 






































































































A 6Z or Z2 without grip rings looks much better in my opinion and I love that slim body so much.






























Maglite 2AA


----------



## Str8stroke (Jan 1, 2015)

I like the grip rings.  Lots of cool pics. Looking good. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## coctailer (Jan 1, 2015)

Great looking collection Konifans!

i think I recognize one of those Z2s.:thumbsup:


----------



## konifans (Jan 1, 2015)

coctailer said:


> Great looking collection Konifans!
> 
> i think I recognize one of those Z2s.:thumbsup:


Yes you do


----------



## konifans (Jan 1, 2015)

Got some tests with my lights.

The cheap China made 26.5mm 7.4V Xenon bulb is the brightest incan bulb I can use in such a small P60 host. With using 2X RCR123 Li-ion batteries (30mins run time) it is much brighter than the Surefire P60 bulb. However I dont like using Li-ion battery for safety reason so I usually use 2X LFP batteries (21-22mins run time) with a 7.4V bulb and it is just as bright as a Surefire P60 + 2X CR123A batteries, but the tint is a little bit warmer.


----------



## Icarus (Sep 23, 2018)

Very nice collection! :thumbsup:


----------



## PastorGman (Jun 14, 2022)

Nice collection. I was looking through all my excess things in my safe and found a Sure 6P Original that I had forgotten about. It probably was in there for about two years without even clicking on. As soon as I depressed the end button...voila!...it turned on. Those things are worth the money if you can find them. Not bright, according to today's standards, but they work!


----------

